# Hail Damage/ Blistering?



## Nick Tomich

Looking out there to see if any one else has come across this. I had a customer who waited due to medical reasons to get a new roof. Everyone around him go a new roof due to a bad hail storm. When he was able to proceed and call his insurance company they cam out and denied. I wont say the name of the company but it rhymes with fate larm. I'm guessing that he had hail damage and now the spot where the hail hit has lost its granules due the weakness. The adjuster is saying its blistering. Thoughts? he called them back out for a second opinion and got same result. next step is arbitration. Anyone else go through or have something similar?


----------



## Grumpy

Blistering is different from a hail dimple. Did the same inspector inspect twice, or was it a different inspctor the 2nd time. Do you have a photograph of the damage?

Blistering is a result, usually, of instaling shingles over a wet substrate or wet felt.


----------



## Ronin01

The ugly side of storm chasing. When State Farm decides a hail storm is over, the hail storm is over. Merrillville got shut down last year, State farm started threatening to take roofers to court over all kinds of crap. 

It's pretty easy to tell the difference between blistering and hail. Some guys have had limited luck saying that hail busted the blisters, leaving the shingle in worse shape then it was before the storm.


----------



## Nick Tomich

As a roofing stand point i know that blistering is different. But what im trying to figure out is the impact from the hail made that spot of the shingle weak. Which makes those granules easier to come off in that spot? I.E. looks like blistering? I have heard about state farm putting the kabosh on that. Iwas in schererville on a claim when the adjustor came out it started hailing when he pulled up lol. He laughed and said if he didnt have one before he did now. 


I dont have any pics any more. He seemed to have sufficient ventilation which lack of is the major cause of blistering right?


----------



## Nick Tomich

Oh btw different inspector. I was told from a different agent thru the same insurance to take it to arbitration.


----------



## Grumpy

I'd only go to arbitration if you have a signed contract and a down payment from your customer. Otherwise you're wasting YOUR time.


----------



## Nick Tomich

Aight grumpy thanks for the input. Yeah no contract, just feel bad for the guy.


----------



## gtp1003

Well from what i have seen many times with insurance adjusters is they just dont want to pay, the more info they are given the more they are going to 1 pay 2 believe you 3 if its detailed enough they wont even come out. You have to use estimation software period, if not your not speaking mr adjusters language and they dont want to deal in storm areas with you, no that is a statement that i dont know if you are using a minimum of xactimate. If you just submited drawings they frown on that. Hey grumpy


----------



## larryb

Some blisters may be a secondary result from an old hail storm. More likely, bad or old/worn materials. The fact that blisters are present does not mean there is no hail damage although some adjusters (especially HAAG "Certified") will point to blisters while ignoring true hail damage.

Get there sooner, get a signed contingency (your commitment to the customer to advocate on their behalf - you don't work for free) and get insurance claims certified.


----------



## billwestroofing

and get insurance claims certified. 
what is that suppost to mean? Only training for hail i know of is HAGG and tell a adj you are and they laugh just like the rest of us laugh.


----------



## larryb

billwestroofing said:


> and get insurance claims certified.
> what is that suppost to mean? Only training for hail i know of is HAGG and tell a adj you are and they laugh just like the rest of us laugh.


There's HAAG certified (I laugh, too) and then there's my storm damage claims certification that teaches.......

feel free to PM me


----------



## dougger222

Met two adjusters with Haag certs. The first one paid for bilsters as hail the second one denied very noticable hail damage on lams.


----------



## buildpinnacle

Shingles??????? You guys should be on my side of this business. I've spent the last 15 years proving hail damage on ballasted EPDM, BUR/G, single ply, etc. Most of the adjusters I meet just look at me with a blank stare when i tell them we need to blow back a 30x30 area to inspect the mat.


----------



## larryb

No surprise there...


----------



## ultimateconstruction

you can always seek for professional advise and help from the experts if the basis of the first service wasn't that satisfactory. :thumbdown: otherwise you won't be here asking this question to other people. for better inquiry, you can have a satisfaction guaranteed service from the ultimate constructions. only a standard of qualified roofing for our customers.:yes:


----------



## DFWRoofing

For the most part, you can tell the blisters from the impacts.

When there is a large storm event, insurance companies often circle a zip code and do not questions things greatly within that storm area. Once the main push is done, properties on the margin may get looked at very closely. Timing can matter on some marginal claims.


----------



## larryb

DFWRoofing said:


> For the most part, you can tell the blisters from the impacts. QUOTE]
> 
> Too bad allot of the HAAG guys can't...


----------



## Roofmaster417

This past summer I roofed 8 houses on the same street.They were all hail claims with contigencies.6 of the 8 were clear hail damage.The last 2 I inspected all I saw was severe blistering.I explained my findings to the customers but they insisted on proceeding anyway.I told them the consequences of having an inspection with no damage found by the adjuster.We signed anyway and the adjusters meeting was scheduled.I met the adjuster and I was fearful of how I would look through the adjusters eyes of not having damage present.(hail)We no more got on the roof and he started marking.I was clueless.Then he was walking around explaining excellerated damage due to strikes.That was the first time for that and I have been on thousands of roofs.So the roof was mine. Unbelievable,so the 8th roof same thing except I told the adjuster of the previous adjusters thoughts so incredibly he went along with it.So I researched and have found little association that blistering is visually the same as hail strikes.Maybe I ran into a unknowledgable adjuster and his brother who was a push over.


----------



## charlotteroofers

Its a Crap shoot dealing with these Adjusters one thing is to always make sure you actually have Real damage and a valid claim. We won't let customers waste our time if there is no damage and will tell them that. If they really want a New Roof they can finance it thru us if need be but Insurance companies hate meeting a Roofer on an appointment where there isn't a claim.....It is a waste of their time and money and if you're company represents these types often enough word gets around and more of your claims will be turned down I believe.......

Just my two cents. If you're out selling Roofs keep it honest!!!

charlotte nc roofing contractors


----------



## Roofmaster417

charlotteroofers said:


> keep it honest!!!


I hear you and thats what I try for.But since we are talking about being honest,lets talk honesty about whats going to happen on Sunday? Like when:

*GREEN BAY ROLLS THEM*

*Steelers. :laughing: :yes: :laughing: :yes: :laughing: :yes: :thumbup:*


----------



## unishield

the issue is in the policy language the adjuster has to go by. in texas and in many other states the language is very specific about what happens when a claim filing is delayed. most of the time a delay in claiming results in "you should have called us right after because not its damaged because you didn't call and not because of the hail." stupid policy language but thats how its done. i'm sorry for your client.


----------



## larryb

Roofmaster417 said:


> I hear you and thats what I try for.But since we are talking about being honest,lets talk honesty about whats going to happen on Sunday? Like when:
> 
> *GREEN BAY ROLLS THEM*
> 
> *Steelers. :laughing: :yes: :laughing: :yes: :laughing: :yes: :thumbup:*


 
They sure rolled the Viqueens Monday night...Hey, the state politicos are trying to get new taxes to help fund a new billion dollar stadium and Viqueens owners Wilf is subtly threatening to move the team (holding us hostage) if we don't come up with the cash. How about we change their colors to green and gold, send them to Green Bay and use them as practice dummies...any takers?


----------



## Tarrant County

Again most like old or bad shingles. I have had other carriers pay for blistering when there was even a small amount of hail on the roof. Collateral damage always helps. State Farm usually will not pay even with collateral damage.


----------



## larryb

billwestroofing said:


> and get insurance claims certified.
> what is that suppost to mean? Only training for hail i know of is HAGG and tell a adj you are and they laugh just like the rest of us laugh.


Seek and you shall find...learn it now and be better than 99.99% of adjusters out there today or learn it on your own over the next ten years and miss out on thousands of $'s

3RSystems, LLC


----------

